# Looking for Ridley Helium ISP seat mast top



## GRJ (Jan 23, 2008)

I am seeking the 40mm/"extra high" version of the seat mast top for a 2012 Ridley Helium ISP. This would be the two bolt design. Either a new or used one is fine.









Ridley part number for this item is SPCHELZA002, for the black version, and SPCHEL4ZA014, for the White version.

I contacted Ridley and they told me to ask a dealer. The dealers I have tried to email about this haven't been able to provide me with answers regarding availability of the part.

I know that the Cyfac Absolu uses the same part but they currently only offer the 20mm version.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bumblebee Man (Oct 2, 2004)

GRJ said:


> I am seeking the 40mm/"extra high" version of the seat mast top for a 2012 Ridley Helium ISP...


Did you have any luck? I also need some. I made one out of aluminium, but it's only 3mm thick, so I need more. I might make some out of wood, because it's easier to file than aluminium, plus I don't have a chunk of alu thick enough`.


----------

